# asus bios fan settings



## venturi (May 1, 2019)

In an asus bios could someone direct me to what the settings mean (speed, curve, threshold, etc)?

GENERIC
HIGH 
FULL
ENERGY EFFICIENT
MANUAL (Yes, this one is obvious)

thank you


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2019)

venturi said:


> In an asus bios could someone direct me to what the settings mean (speed, curve, threshold, etc)?
> 
> GENERIC
> HIGH
> ...



Where is your motherboard manual at?


----------



## venturi (May 1, 2019)

The manual explanation only explains it as turn this gesture enable / disable


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2019)

Se5 to generic


----------



## venturi (May 1, 2019)

I understand, but i want to know what each does


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2019)

Ok energy efficient is just a power saver, typically may turn fans on and off, Generic is default, High might be faster and full might be fastest speed. Just set a profile and see, you can always change it later.


----------



## venturi (May 2, 2019)

Ahm.... yes, I figured as much

But what I’m looking for is detail.

I’ve got a substantial investment in the box.

There was a post with curve diagrams, fan speeds, etc.  I can’t seem to find that.  I’ve searched and it seems to be gone


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2019)

venturi said:


> Ahm.... yes, I figured as much
> 
> But what I’m looking for is detail.
> 
> ...



Experiment with the settings I suggested and then if they're not good enough set your own custom profile


----------



## venturi (May 2, 2019)

yes, ....but there are too many unknowns, I am seeking information for the parts I don't know.

I do not use any applications to control the motherboard while in an OS. So I need to find out what the bios parameters are.

I'm trying to find the actual information that was posted that has information of when :

in ENERGY EFFICIENT the curve to spin up fans is set.
When in HIGH it hits full speed
What the lowest speed , temp increment equates to next speed step


I am just seeking the explanation with data from Asus of how each parameter behaves.

Asus manual and tech support know NOTHING about those settings as well as many other settings.

Example I inquired about a other BIOS entry to Asus tech support, I have been escalated over three weeks to some old man on the mountain tech guy and he doesn't know what some of the settings in the bios are either. To date, Asus has not answered a single bios question I have asked.

no, the manual does not provide any information, all it says is the this "enables or disables ___________(insert feature)"


hence the reach out on the forum for the fan settings, because there was a post last year that had Asus info on what all those fan settings do, with detail.


Thank you


----------



## erixx (May 2, 2019)

use Aida64/System stability test or Asus AI Suite to monitor everything and learn. Or provide mobo model because you don't like the answers... well...


----------



## venturi (May 2, 2019)

Thank you sir

I have Aida64 as well as SIV, but those don’t really show what the fan settings do, they can only measure in the moment - also Aida 64 doesn’t see all the fans and neither does siv - I have the latest versions as well as betas

I will look and see if the asus settings document on fans is loose on the wild


----------



## kastriot (May 2, 2019)

Buy some high tech fan controller like NZXT SENTRY 3 and you have all there what you need to experiment.


----------



## John Naylor (May 2, 2019)

I looked up your motherboard (Asus c621e sag ) as listed in post / system specs on the Asus site and it did not say anything about any provided MoBo utilities... most of the consumer boards have FanXpert which handles this task much better than the Bios.   Not sure if workstation class boards come with this or another utility ...nothing on the features page or the manual.  Might be on your MoBo DVD w/ the drivers but I expect not.  There's a live chat function at the link below if you want to make an inquiry

https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1034000/

As a server, i doubt you want to be manually adjusting your fan curves in response to loads all day long so I wouldn't go with a fan controller.... especially with two CPUs.    Where is the server located ?   If it's in an out of the way place and the noise won't bother anyone then no harm in just cranking it up.   The words chosen are not really definitive and the manual makes no mention of the settings, so will **interpret" as best I can :

GENERIC - Sounds like yea this is OK in most instances
HIGH - If expect higher than expected loads
FULL - All out for lowest temps
ENERGY EFFICIENT - Responds to temps

Best i can suggest is to try each one.   Pick one, observe how the fan speed reacts and note the rpms associated with each one.  Anything that is temp response related tho, you may have to be booted into Windows or whatever OS to function.


----------



## venturi (May 2, 2019)

Thank you


----------

